# Prototype Rockstah Mod 5 One Only Custom Handbuild 1968 EVH Brown Sound Plexi



## martin7844

Prototype-Only One of It's Kind, Built by Mark Abrahamian. Custom Handbuilt 1968 EVH Brown Sound Replica Superlead Plexi Rockstah Mod 5 guitar amp. Mark Abrahamian -World Renowned guitarist for the band STARSHIP, and founder- owner of Rockstah Amps, handbuilt this Orange Tolex BEAST 100Watt 1968 EVH Brown Sound Marshall Replica Clone Amp, and Included all his secret Rockstah Mod 5 Modifications + handwound to his spec- Mercury Magnetic Power & Output transformers, and all Mark,s secrets of component construction. This amp was ordered from Mark in Dec.2010, and deliverd to me in May.2011. Mark took five months to built, test, tweak, mod this custom "one off " handbuilt amp, until it was BETTER than EVH,s 1968 Plexi , played on the album Van Halen 1. Marks secrets are all inside this amp. Mark modded 100+ Marshall amps to his Mod 5 specs, but only built a handfull of amps from scratch, and this is defineately the ONLY Rockstah Mod 5 EVH Clone amp ever built and in existence. Check the you tube video of this amp, being played by Mark Abrahamian before he shipped it to me. This amp is a ONE OFF BUILT-PROTOTYPE! 

Here is the clip of the amp. 

youtube.com/watch?v=kqt30ofJsAU 

Built by the Late Mark Abrahamian, of Rockstah Amps.

Including the World Famous and Renowned Rockstah Mod 5 build. This 1968 EVH Marshall Plexi hand built clone amp is +++ above with Marks MODS. + 4-1970 Sylvania 6CA7 Fat Bottle power tubes+ 3-1961 Sylvania-12AX7 long black plate pre amp tubes, which will be added to the amp sale for the TRUE Collector of one of the BEST Amps in the World. This of course is a Collector amp. I only played this amp for Show in my home. This amp never left my house! Included will be all the e-mail correspondence with Mark Abrahamian , from Pay Pal payment, to ordering to final delivery. Mark Abrahamian was a great guitar player, a great person, and a great Historic amp builder. Mark passed in Sept.2012, but will always be remembered.


----------



## martin7844

Check on You Tube- youtube.com/watch?v=kqt30ofJsAU

CHEERS!!!


----------



## martin7844

soundclick MP3 of amp played by Mark Abrahamian before delivery to me -- Hit Soundclick.com then enter # 10612959


----------



## martin7844

Hello.

SWEET!!!


----------



## martin7844

Rockstah Mod 5 - Mark Abrahamian -Hand Built- Point to Point -Tag Board -M-1000 -100 watt head-

with Mod 5 + 6 Mark A. mods -

Stunning Custom Build by Mark -


----------



## martin7844

SWEET !!!!


----------



## martin7844

I Like IT !!!!!


----------

